# My FIRST soaps!!!



## .t.e.r.r.a. (May 11, 2011)

Ahhh! They turned out okay I guess... I don't have a decent mold, so I just used some tupperware, and had to do a lot of "trimming" to make them look like bars, lol. What do you think?


----------



## Rosalind (May 12, 2011)

I especially like the pink one. I also like the shape you trimmed it into!


----------



## MizzBee (May 12, 2011)

They are lovely, the pink is stunning!


----------



## .t.e.r.r.a. (May 12, 2011)

Thanks. The pics are kind of aweful, I coudln't find any good lighting anywhere. :/ The green in the top soaps is not that poopy looking in person, lol


----------



## .t.e.r.r.a. (May 12, 2011)

Does anyone know, is there a way to "polish" the soap so that it's not such a lumpy surface?


----------



## Dragonkaz (May 12, 2011)

Looking nice!

I use my finger nail to smooth the edges of my CP soap ... but I can't help with advice about polishing.


----------



## Catmehndi (May 12, 2011)

You can keep your 'trimmings' and sell them in little packets for individuals soaps (or carry in your purse, or use as samples) Your soaps look lovely.


----------



## Genny (May 12, 2011)

They look incredible, especially for first timers.

As for the polishing thing, I like the bumpiness on there.  It gives it some texture


----------



## Hazel (May 12, 2011)

Wow! Those look great. I like the swirls.


----------



## Araseth (May 12, 2011)

Those look great  For polishing you can run a wet cloth gently over them I would think, but I think most people would like it how it is. Freshly cut with some personality ^_^


----------



## cinta (May 12, 2011)

Gorgeous! Well done!


----------

